# Shipping movements



## gand00k1n (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi All
Is there a web site that lists ship movements around the UK and Europe? In the old days we had the Lloyd' List but I guess that is long gone. I am interested in finding out when cruise ships are due to arrive in port so that I can go and see them and hopefully obtain some photographs.
Thanks in advance

Gand00k1n
former R/O


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

aisliverpool.org.uk


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/mikeandtina/Nab Tower.htm


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Lloyds List is still available at newsagents but you will probably have to order it. Trevor


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

trevor page said:


> Lloyds List is still available at newsagents but you will probably have to order it. Trevor


And it costs an arm and two legs.


----------



## trevflstn (May 12, 2007)

There is a system called AIS live which covers most of the world in real time. It is a subscription service and I have no idea how much it costs or if you can subscribe to a limited area.
Hope this may be of help


----------



## Jock3 (Jan 7, 2007)

This site covers a large number of UK ports and maybe what your looking for.
http://www.portarrivals.com/

Jock


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

If you want a local site try this for Bristol Channel

http://www.btinternet.com/~motorboat/brist.htm

you will need to navigate the layers but its not to bad


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi you can also get VTS Southampton but it is not updated yet it always stops when the last world cruises leave and will come back soon.

Paul


----------



## snooper (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi
If your interested in Portland movements,Try PortlandPort.co.uk then click on Harbour movements.However it is only issued on a weekly basis of what,s expected in with no ETAs etc...


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Most ports have their own websites which can be found via a google search. Not all have movements and some are better than others. For the Port of London, go to

http://www.portoflondon.co.uk/ships/index.cfm/site/maritime


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Just found this site, might be worth a browse
http://www.shipais.com/index.php

Phill


----------



## Dave Spencer (May 6, 2007)

Try this one for worldwide shipping.
www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/
regards
Dave


----------



## gand00k1n (Sep 11, 2005)

Many thanks to all who replied, got plenty to look at with these.

Gand00k1n


----------



## Barry Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Without doubt, the best post website in the UK as far as shipping movements is concerned is the port of Bristol which lists very detailed reports. Look at : http://www.bristolport.co.uk/index.html. Click on Shipping Information, then Tide Tracker for movements on the forthcoming tides.

Almost as good is Teesport. Look at :
http://www.thpal.co.uk

You will not see many cruise ships in either the Bristol Channel or the Tees. The port of Falmouth which does see cruise ships has an very good website. Look at :
http://www.falmouthport.co.uk/html/movement.php


----------

